# Deposits now required for Woburn 2013



## full_throttle (Sep 30, 2012)

It's time for me to start collecting Deposits for next years two day event at Woburn. 

I require an initial deposit of Â£35 which will secure your place.

If you are attending the H4H day later in the month you may pay your deposit there to me in person, alternatively please send a cheque to me at the following address


Rober Nutt
76 Lord Lytton Avenue
Coventry 
CV2 5JU.

If you wish to pay by bank transfer please PM me and I'll forward you my details.

Please put your forum name on the back of the cheque so I know who the deposit belongs to.

*IMPORTANT* Once deposits have been paid to Woburn they become *non-refundable*

Any questions please feel free to ask


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 30, 2012)

This is my latest list of attendees.

1. 
2. Anotherdouble (Weds)
3. RichardC (Weds)
4. 
5. Chrisd (Weds)
6. Homer (Weds)
7. Midnight (Weds)
8. TXL (Weds)
9. Syr (Weds)
10. Fundy (Weds)
11. Gjbike (Weds)
12. Spiral (Weds)
13. Sev112 (Weds)
14. Cheifio (Weds)
15. Scouser (Weds)
16. Leftie (Weds)
17. Warbur (Weds)
18. Philthefragger (Weds)
19. StuartC (Weds)
20. Liverbirdie (Weds)
21. Norman Porritt (Weds)
22. Charlie (Weds)
23. MadAdey (Weds)
24. Wherediditgo (Weds)
25. 
26.
27.
28. 



1. Bobmac (Thurs)
2. RickG (Thurs)
3. Murphthemog (Thurs)
4. Pbrown7582 (Thurs)
5. Scottjd1 (Thurs)
6. Rob2 (Thurs)
7. Socky (Thurs)
8. Pieman (Thurs)
9. Vig (Thurs)
10. Mike Hudson (Thurs)
11. Richard Glass (Thurs)
12. Phil Crewe (Thurs)
13. Steve Price (Thurs)
14. Captainron (Thurs)
15. Fullthrottle (Thurs)
16. Bigfoot (Thurs)
17. Grumpyjock (Thurs)
18. Bratty (Thurs)
19. Philly169 (Thurs)
20. ScienceBoy (Thurs)
21. Wookie
22. MKDave
23. MYoung19
24. Fozzie (Thurs)
25.
26.
27.
28.

Reserves 
R1. Connor
R2. Swingalot
R3. GeneralStore
R4. mashleyR7
R5. GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY


Reserves please state your prefered day.
As you can see still a few spaces left, so if your intesested please make yourself noticed


----------



## fundy (Sep 30, 2012)

will give it you at Blackmoor Rob


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey - think I'd like to get in on this one!
Can you put me in for the Wednesday and I'll give you the dosh at Blackmoor?

Cheers


----------



## Sybez (Sep 30, 2012)

What are the estimated dates and total costs?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 30, 2012)

I just need a couple of weeks to hear about my work before I can pop in a deposit. Need to know my future!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll pop a cheque in the post on the 23rd when HID gets paid


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 30, 2012)

Rob, I haven't picked up on this one so don't know any of the details


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 1, 2012)

Sybez said:



			What are the estimated dates and total costs?
		
Click to expand...




viscount17 said:



			Rob, I haven't picked up on this one so don't know any of the details
		
Click to expand...



All details on this link http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?38175-Great-news-for-Woburn-next-year.........


----------



## RichardC (Oct 1, 2012)

Rob,

Can I get a couple of guests added for Wednesday please.

If it's ok I will get the deposits asap.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi, 

I'll have a wednesday spot please. 

Thanks, Ash.


----------



## rdiblasi75 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi could I take all the remaining spots for Wednesday.  I can pay the deposit promptly.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 1, 2012)

rdiblasi75 said:



			Hi could I take all the remaining spots for Wednesday.  I can pay the deposit promptly.
		
Click to expand...


I will sort out the deposit at Blackmoor if thats ok - thanks


----------



## Warbur (Oct 1, 2012)

Cheque posted a few minutes ago.


----------



## Bratty (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry, Rob, but I'll have to pull out. Will be having a Captain's away weekend around the same time, and can't do both.

For those of you needing accomodation, book The White House B&B in Little Brickhill. Â£30 per person for a twin and Â£45 for single, and the breakfast is superb too. Only four rooms, so you'll need to be quick.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 1, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Rob,

Can I get a couple of guests added for Wednesday please.

If it's ok I will get the deposits asap.
		
Click to expand...

Rich, can the guests wait til end of month to ensure forumers get their prefered choice, I'm still waiting on a few replies



mashleyR7 said:



			Hi, 

I'll have a wednesday spot please. 

Thanks, Ash.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, your in Wednesday



rdiblasi75 said:



			Hi could I take all the remaining spots for Wednesday.  I can pay the deposit promptly.
		
Click to expand...

please check your PM



Bratty said:



			Sorry, Rob, but I'll have to pull out. Will be having a Captain's away weekend around the same time, and can't do both.

For those of you needing accomodation, book The White House B&B in Little Brickhill. Â£30 per person for a twin and Â£45 for single, and the breakfast is superb too. Only four rooms, so you'll need to be quick.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Simon


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Rob, Ill cough up at Blackmoor

Cheers

Fragger


----------



## rickg (Oct 2, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Hi Rob, Ill cough up at Blackmoor

Cheers

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

me too...:thup:


----------



## wookie (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll sort it at Blackmooor as well Rob - thanks.


----------



## Sybez (Oct 2, 2012)

PM sent for bank details to cover my Thursday spot.


----------



## Fozzie (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll be on my hols when I get paid on the 15th, so if it's ok with you FT. Can I send a post dated cheque tonight ?
Cheers 

Fozzie


----------



## Sybez (Oct 2, 2012)

Deposit paid. I'm in for Thursday. Looking forward to it and meeting some new peeps!


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 3, 2012)

Sybez, payment recieved, thanks


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey FT,

Can you drop me out of this please and put me at the top of a reserve list. My wonderful employers in the RAF are looking at sending me out to California for around 4 weeks next March/April time. Really gutted but I will jump back in if possible closer the time when I have definite dates.

Cheers.


----------



## rdiblasi75 (Oct 3, 2012)

Money has been transferred.  Looking forward to March.


----------



## RichardC (Oct 3, 2012)

I will sort mine at Blackmoor.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2012)

Can I be put down for Wednesday if places are still available.

I'll weigh you in at Blackmoor.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 3, 2012)

Cheque will be sent in next couple of days mate.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 3, 2012)

See you at Blackmoore mate.

Can somebody post or pm the details for this day? I havent got the time to read through 50 pages worth of posts


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 3, 2012)

Full throttle - PM sent, sadly me and scouser are going to have to pull out. Good luck.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks LB, I'll update the thread at the weekend


----------



## Juggy (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Full throttle, 

I've just seen this posting and I've very interested, are places still available on the Wednesday as the list you posted could have changed?

Regards,

J


----------



## Lollfred (Oct 4, 2012)

FT .. PM sent ...


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 4, 2012)

Juggy said:



			Hi Full throttle, 

I've just seen this posting and I've very interested, are places still available on the Wednesday as the list you posted could have changed?

Regards,

J
		
Click to expand...

Juggy, Wednesday is filling up fast, I am waiting on an answer from a couple who have shown interest.

Keep an eye open in case any spaces open up


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 4, 2012)

My cheque will be in the post over the weekend


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 6, 2012)

rdiblasi, four deposits recieved, thanks. 

will update further tomorrow when i can get on the pc instead of the laptop


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 7, 2012)

*Wednesday*
1. FT
2. Anotherdouble (Weds)
3. RichardC (Weds)
4. Chrisd (Weds)
5. Homer (Weds)
6. Midnight (Weds)
7. Fish
8. Syr (Weds)
9. Fundy (Weds)
10. RichardC guest
11. Spiral (Weds)
12. Sev112 (Weds)
13. Cheifio (Weds)
14. RichardC guest
15. mashleyR7
16. Warbur (Weds)
17. Philthefragger (Weds)
18. RichardC guest
29. RichardC guest 2
20. Norman Porritt (Weds)
21. Charlie (Weds)
22. Hooper
23. Wherediditgo
24. Imurg
25. Rdiblasi75
26. rdiblasi75 guest 1
27. rdiblasi75 guest 2
28. rdiblasi75 guest 3


Coffee and bacon roll, 18 holes of golf on the Marquess course, two course meal and 18 holes of golf on the Dukes course



*Thursday*

1. FT
2. Bobmac (Thurs)
3. RickG (Thurs)
4. Murphthemog (Thurs)
5. Pbrown7582 (Thurs)
6. Gjbike
7. Rob2 (Thurs)
8. Socky (Thurs)
9. Pieman (Thurs)
10. Vig (Thurs)
11. Mike Hudson (Thurs)
12. Richard Glass (Thurs)
13. Phil Crewe (Thurs)
14. Steve Price (Thurs)
15. Captainron (Thurs)
16. Bigfoot (Thurs)
17. Grumpyjock (Thurs)
18. Swingalot
19. Philly169 (Thurs)
20. ScienceBoy (Thurs)
21. Wookie
22. MKDave
23. MYoung19
24. Fozzie (Thurs)
25. Sybez
26. GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY
27. Lollfred
28. Lollfred guest

Coffee and bacon roll, 18 holes of golf on the Marquess course, two course meal and 18 holes of golf on the Duchess course


Reserves 
R1. MadAdey (1st)
R2. Connor
R3. GeneralStore


Now full, although should spaces become avaliable they will be offered here on a first come first served basis. I will be paying the deposit at the end of the month, once paid to Woburn it becomes non-refundable. 

Please make your best efforts to get me a deposit of Â£35 by 22nd October, details are on post 1 and bank transfer details can be obtained by PM.

Thank you


----------



## philly169 (Oct 7, 2012)

Can you remove me from Thursday please mate, cant make it anymore


----------



## RichardC (Oct 7, 2012)

Rob,

You have me down for 4 guests but I only needed the 2 guest spots.

Cheers :thup:


----------



## sev112 (Oct 7, 2012)

Rob
Sorry - havent logged in for a while - got a new hobby  - cheque will be sent this week
Steve


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 8, 2012)

edit to my last post, 2 spaces for Wednesday and 1 space for Thursday


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 8, 2012)

Bigfoot, cheque recieved with thanks

I have had quite a few bank transfers but cannot cross reference them, if you have paid by bank transfer please pm me the details you used so i can acknowledge your deposit


----------



## GeneralStore (Oct 8, 2012)

Please remove me from the reserves list, cant make these dates anymore. 

Cheers


----------



## gjbike (Oct 8, 2012)

Can you delete my name from Thursday as I cannot attend, hope you all have a great day


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 9, 2012)

Still waiting on my work, will be a week or two while they sort things out.

Im pretty much a given, cannot think why I cannot pay the deposit by the end of the month.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 10, 2012)

Warbur, rob2, rdiblasi (x4), bigfoot, mkdave, myoung19, swingalot, sybez

deposits recieved


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 10, 2012)

just transferred my deposit Rob hope it arrives safely , thanks again. Paul


----------



## Lollfred (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi Rob, just want to make sure you got deposits for myself and guest, sent you a PM btw. 

Cheers 
Lollfred


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 11, 2012)

Lollfred said:



			Hi Rob, just want to make sure you got deposits for myself and guest, sent you a PM btw. 

Cheers 
Lollfred
		
Click to expand...




pbrown7582 said:



			just transferred my deposit Rob hope it arrives safely , thanks again. Paul
		
Click to expand...


both recieved with thanks


----------



## Lollfred (Oct 11, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			both recieved with thanks
		
Click to expand...

nice one .. thanks Rob


----------



## Hooper (Oct 12, 2012)

Deposit Paid FT. Please let me know if there are any issues.

regards


----------



## Fozzie (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi FT, posted my deposit Monday a.m. Hope you've received it ok.
cheers

Fozzie


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 12, 2012)

Fozzie, recieeved ok will bank next week, as i noticed it was post dated. 

thanks



Hooper, I'll be checking my bank account later


----------



## PieMan (Oct 13, 2012)

Apologies, haven't been on here for a while. FT - is it ok to give you my cheque on Monday at Blackmoor?


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 13, 2012)

Pieman, thats fine, cheers


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 15, 2012)

RichardC (x4)
Fish
Murphtthemog
Wookie
imurg
philthefragger

Thanks for your deposits, great to see you all at Blackmoor


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi, Chris D did ask for you before we tee'd off but missed you. Then I had to shoot straight off and miss dinner etc. Can we sort out a payment online ? 
Ash.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 16, 2012)

If there are any spaces/reserve list can you put me on it.  Either day.

Best

AAC


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 16, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			Hi, Chris D did ask for you before we tee'd off but missed you. Then I had to shoot straight off and miss dinner etc. Can we sort out a payment online ? 
Ash.
		
Click to expand...

I'll PM you my bank details.



ArnoldArmChewer said:



			If there are any spaces/reserve list can you put me on it.  Either day.

Best

AAC
		
Click to expand...

There is space on Wednesday if you want it it's yours, but I will need a deposit pronto, my address is in post 1 or PM me for bank transfer details

Thanks


----------



## chrisd (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, as Mashley said, I looked for you before we played but couldn't find you and then he had an emergency call to go home. We will sort you out asap


----------



## Val (Oct 16, 2012)

FT, I would like to attend this meet but will not be able to commit 100% till January at earliest therfore could I be considered as a reserve for the Thursday please?

No drama if not.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 16, 2012)

consider yourself on the reserve list


----------



## Val (Oct 16, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			consider yourself on the reserve list
		
Click to expand...

Good man, if I can commit 100% before hand i'll let you know.

:thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 16, 2012)

Just a quick update, all monies collect from Blackmoor have now been banked, but I have had 6 drop out this morning. I have at present 11 spaces avaliable, 3 on Wednesday and 8 on Thursday. Guests are welcome


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi, Can I have one of the spare spots for the Wednesday please. For my Guest Chris Batt hcp 22. 

Will sort out deposit sap with mine by the end of the week. 

Ash.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 16, 2012)

Ash, Chris is in.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 17, 2012)

Deposit paid, did I send Â£35 or Â£350? I cant remember, I have a feeling I made a typo 

Philly169... STILL do not know if I am giving you a lift mate but there is a chance of it, will let you know in the new year mate.


----------



## philly169 (Oct 17, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Deposit paid, did I send Â£35 or Â£350? I cant remember, I have a feeling I made a typo 

Philly169... STILL do not know if I am giving you a lift mate but there is a chance of it, will let you know in the new year mate.
		
Click to expand...

I dont think I can go mate, ive asked to be removed from the list


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 17, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Deposit paid, did I send Â£35 or Â£350? I cant remember, I have a feeling I made a typo 

Philly169... STILL do not know if I am giving you a lift mate but there is a chance of it, will let you know in the new year mate.
		
Click to expand...

I'll check later,


----------



## rickg (Oct 18, 2012)

Deposit paid by electronic transfer.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 18, 2012)

Scienceboy, it was Â£35, 

ArnoldArmChewer, also recieved

Rick, I'll confirm later when my statement updates


Still a few deposits outstanding, and 10 places still up for grabs


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2012)

What are the tee times Rob?  

I was talking to a member from their yesterday who said allow at least 4.5hrs for each round and with a 2 course meal in-between, or is it at the end, will we get around doing 36 holes + food in 10/11 hours?


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 18, 2012)

breakfast is 7am, first tee 0801, lunch 1230, second round to start at 1401.

I'm due to speak to Woburn next week when I get back from a Jolly at Donnington grove, so I'll confirm everthing then


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 18, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			breakfast is 7am, first tee 0801, lunch 1230, second round to start at 1401.
		
Click to expand...

Is that EST or CST?


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2012)

So rolling that forward by 1hr with 28 players in 4 balls = 70 minutes with 8/10 minutes per tee off means a potential 6.30 - 7.30pm finish! 

Will it still be light then?


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm guessing it will be ok in 2013, I wasn't there this year but many were and have paid a deposit to play again, so I take that as they are all getting the golf in whilst it's still light


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 18, 2012)

Fish said:



			So rolling that forward by 1hr with 28 players in 4 balls = 70 minutes with 8/10 minutes per tee off means a potential 6.30 - 7.30pm finish! 

Will it still be light then?
		
Click to expand...

6.30 should be fine but light dimming quite radially then as sunset time is 18.23.


----------



## sev112 (Oct 18, 2012)

Rob
Got your message 
Cheque written and in post today 

Last year we all finished, got changed, got beers and sat outside for ages before it got dark


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2012)

sev112 said:



			Last year we all finished, got changed, got beers and sat outside for ages before it got dark
		
Click to expand...

So what time did the last few 4 balls go off last year and were they all off the 1st or are the tee's split between the 1st & 10th which I can't seem to find mentioned if they are? Also was last years event still in March before the clocks changed?

If the afternoon "starts" at 14.01 then the last few groups will go off at 14.40hrs, 14.48hrs and 14.56hrs assuming 8/10 minutes gap per group.  Its at least a 4.5hr round I'm informed by a member friend so that's 6.30pm -7.30pm with no hold-ups! 

Its been pitch black here since 6.30pm so I'm amazed if you did the same kind of tee off times and achieved getting showered, changed and drinking all before it got dark!

If its split tee's then reduce the variable by 30 minutes which means still in between 6.30pm best & 7pm!  

I'd just like some more clarity as Â£135.00 is a lot of money to run out of light with holes to play!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 18, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			Just a quick update, all monies collect from Blackmoor have now been banked, but I have had 6 drop out this morning. I have at present 11 spaces avaliable, 3 on Wednesday and 8 on Thursday. Guests are welcome
		
Click to expand...

Cheque going off tomorrow for the Wednesday


----------



## philly169 (Oct 18, 2012)

Fish said:



			So what time did the last few 4 balls go off last year and were they all off the 1st or are the tee's split between the 1st & 10th which I can't seem to find mentioned if they are? Also was last years event still in March before the clocks changed?

If the afternoon "starts" at 14.01 then the last few groups will go off at 14.40hrs, 14.48hrs and 14.56hrs assuming 8/10 minutes gap per group.  Its at least a 4.5hr round I'm informed by a member friend so that's 6.30pm -7.30pm with no hold-ups! 

Its been pitch black here since 6.30pm so I'm amazed if you did the same kind of tee off times and achieved getting showered, changed and drinking all before it got dark!

If its split tee's then reduce the variable by 30 minutes which means still in between 6.30pm best & 7pm!  

I'd just like some more clarity as Â£135.00 is a lot of money to run out of light with holes to play!
		
Click to expand...

There wasn't a problem with light this year, the marquess will be played first as its the longest.


----------



## fundy (Oct 18, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			I'm guessing it will be ok in 2013, I wasn't there this year but many were and have paid a deposit to play again, so I take that as they are all getting the golf in whilst it's still light
		
Click to expand...

The fact that the clocks had gone forward the weekend before this years meet, but go forward the week after next years mean there is an hours less light, so I think Fish's question is very pertinent and it may well be worth double checking that we do have enough daylight or try to get slightly earlier tee times for both am and pm rounds.

I expect a first afternoon tee time of 2pm is going to be more than cutting it fine and the later groups will struggle to get finished before the light goes with sunset being just before 6.30pm.

PS Rob could you confirm you got my bank tfr plse


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 18, 2012)

Clocks not due to change until Sunday 31st March. When we played this year the clocks had changed on the 25th March so it is a valid point regarding the light if we don't get off early


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 19, 2012)

Ooops! It would appear that I cocked up on my original planning of this trip. I assumed (incorrectly) that by booking right up at the end of March the clocks would have gone forward by the time the event came round. I didn't even think of checking with the diary.
****.


----------



## Fish (Oct 19, 2012)

Phew thank god, I was beginning to feel a pain in the @rse and a killjoy with my concerns.

 Assuming a field of 28 (7 x 4 balls) If we can get split tee's then that reduces the time by at least 30 minutes immediately with the 1st & 10th then starting between 8am & 8.30am, couple that with moving the afternoon forward by 30 minutes to start from 13.30hrs (split again) then it could be still achieved without too many hold ups, although still slightly tight.

The 2 course meal in-between the 2 rounds could possibly feel a little rushed based on a 4.5hr round leaving 1hr for lunch!  Could it be possible to have soup and sandwiches at lunch to turn around quicker and then have a single main meal on return? That would still constitute a 2 course meal, as such?

I think that for Â£135.00 the above is still good value for Woburn who's prices now and before the clocks change is Â£55.00 per round with a member before 1pm and only Â£38.00 afterwards thus making a consolidated Â£83.00 for 2 rounds leaving Â£55.00 towards food!   

I think if the tee's cannot be split then the meal has to be moved to the end as the turnaround will be too much of a rush for some.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 19, 2012)

I have inquired about moving the meal to the end before......they won't play ball


----------



## Fish (Oct 19, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I have inquired about moving the meal to the end before......they won't play ball
		
Click to expand...

Split tee's is a must then Smiffy as that reduces it by 30 minutes immediately, anything we can then get slightly earlier is a bonus on top!

How do you normally draw the 4 balls?  With possible time (light) constraights it wouldn't be advisable to have 4 x 20+ handicappers in a single 4 ball, being one myself I know how blows I am capable of on a bad day!  Would you divide the handicaps into groups such as 0>6/7>13/14>20/21>28 and then pick 1 person from each group?

I'm playing there on the 4th November at 12noon so I'll get an idea of the light then as I'll still be in the bar as it gets dark:thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 19, 2012)

Sorry I haven't replied before, just got in from work and the internet connection at work was down for 5 hours, throughout the two buildings.

I'll speak with Woburn about earlier tee times but I think if we have split tees then it may incur extra cost.

The groups will be sorted nearer the time but Fish, your suggestion makes sense, only problem is where guests are playing together and they all have higher range handicaps.


----------



## Fish (Oct 19, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			I'll speak with Woburn about earlier tee times but I think if we have split tees then it may incur extra cost.
		
Click to expand...

Show some teethe Rob, were the customer and Â£6k+ over 2 days in receipts is an amount I don't think they would want to risk losing!


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 19, 2012)

Here is an update to which deposits I have received

*Wednesday*

aroldarmchewer,  warbur,    fish,  RichardC (x4),  philthefragger,  Hooper,  whereditgo,  imurg,  fundy,  rdiblasi (x4)   16 spaces paid for out of 27.

*Thursday*

full_throttle,  rickg,  murththemog,  pbrown7582, lollfred (x2),  socky,  bigfoot,  swingalot,  rob2,  scienceboy,  wookie,  mkdave,  myoung19,  fozzie,  sybez

16 spaces paid for.

I am away next week and the deposit is due at Woburn by the last day of the month, still a lot of outstanding deposits and spaces avaliable.

I am still waiting on a few guys from Blackmoor to confirm one way or another, and I have a few cheques in the post.


----------



## rickg (Oct 19, 2012)

The other option is to reduce the number of entrants........if you have spaces at the moment, then close those off and if you don't receive outstanding deposits by a certain date, then take those off as well.


----------



## Fish (Oct 19, 2012)

rickg said:



			The other option is to reduce the number of entrants........if you have spaces at the moment, then close those off and if you don't receive outstanding deposits by a certain date, then take those off as well.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.

Working backwards from a potential in-time of 6.30pm and then back 4.5hrs means the "last" group needs to tee off at 14.00hrs meaning the PM start needs to be 13.20hrs based on 5 x 4 balls (20 players) at 8 minute intervals.

Then take off 1hr for lunch and a "last" morning in-time of 13.00 and you have a "last" group out AM of 08.20hrs and start at 7.40am!

All this is based on 4.5hr rounds.  I have not played Woburn yet and you guys have but I am assured by a member friend of Woburn to allow "at least" 4.5 hours for a round.  

What were your times around the course/s earlier this year?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 19, 2012)

Fish said:



			I think that for Â£135.00 the above is still good value for Woburn who's prices now and before the clocks change is Â£55.00 per round with a member before 1pm and only Â£38.00 afterwards thus making a consolidated Â£83.00 for 2 rounds leaving Â£55.00 towards food!
		
Click to expand...

Actually its Â£42  a head, but 'd still be expecting a right royal banquet, for that price

Fragger


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 19, 2012)

Gentlemen, thanks for your input, to be honest I hadn't even thought about daylight. I will leave the days open until I come back from my golf break. I'll be back Wednesday. After this date only those paid up are guaranteed, spaces will be avaliable if required to make up a tee time. 

I have been unable to contact Wonurn, but will try again and continue trying until I get a result. 

At present we have enough players for 5 tee times on Wednesday and 4 on Thursday. I have been messaged to say cheques are in the post, so I think I should mange to get 5 tee times on each day full.

Please continue to voice any concerns, and I'll do my best to provide any information I can


Robert


----------



## chrisd (Oct 19, 2012)

I will post my cheque for a Wednesday asap (need to find the cheque book)



Cheers


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 19, 2012)

*UPDATE*

Just come of the phone to the lady at Woburn.

First tee time on Wednesday is 0809, we have a rolling lunch, carvery and sweet, then follow that up with golf in the afternoon. I am now looking at 20 max per day which should allow us enough time to complete 36 holes with lunch.
Thursday is pretty much as Wednesday but with a slightly earlier first tee time off 0801.

Hope this helps clear up any confusion.


----------



## Fish (Oct 19, 2012)

Rob, can you move me from Wednesday to Thursday please.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 19, 2012)

i will pay my deposit sunday when im home and on the sofa, been in hospital all week with the wife, but im 10000% in for Wednesday. I'll run the last holes to get the light if i have too.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 20, 2012)

Fish, your now on Thursday

mashleyR7, Hope every thin works out, 

chrisd, no problems, thanks for the heads up


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 20, 2012)

full_throttle said:



*UPDATE*

Just come of the phone to the lady at Woburn.

we have a rolling lunch, carvery and sweet,
		
Click to expand...

Remember I don't eat most meats, cant stand the texture of roast beef and pork chops, YUCK!


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 20, 2012)

Do you wish me to ask for a vegetarian option?

Homer and Sev112 cheques recieved today, as I'm away they will not be banked until Thursday. Thanks guys


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 21, 2012)

a cash deposit recieved today from my guest. He plays off 8 and his name is Pierre Vaughan. He will join me on Thursday

Wednesday is now full, subject to deposits being recieved. actually over subscibed

One more space avaliable on Thursday. Reserved for Pieman subject to deposit being recieved.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 21, 2012)

Change of plan.

MashleyR7 is going to pay mine and his together and I will settle with him as I dont do internet banking and it'll save messing with a cheque


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 21, 2012)

Chris, Ash has been in touch. I have allowed for your places so don't panic.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 21, 2012)

I've just paid you ChrisD's money and for my guest. Who is now going to be Darryl Bartholomew who plays of 9 i think.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 21, 2012)

Ash, thank you. I will confirm reciept when I check my balance in the morning.


I have 21 for Wednesday, all paid and now 20 for Thursday.

The only problem I can see is daylight. First tee-time on Wednesday is 0809, yet on Thursday we can start as early as 0745, would appreciate a volunteer to move from Wed to Thurs, that would enable 5 groups and 6 groups respectively. I have one outstanding deposit and some outside interest, so I can fill the 6th tee time on Thursday.

If you can help please either post here or PM me.

I will be posting a complete list of participants when I return home from my enforced golf break on Wednesday.


----------

